# MeXicanos y sus amigos



## funnydeal

Muchos mexicanos ya estamos enviando a la RAE nuestra inconformidad por el uso de la letra "j" en el nombre de nuestro país así como en el genticilio "mexicano"

Te pedimos primero que entiendas el porqué de nuestra petición y si estás de acuerdo nos apoyes.


http://mexicoconx.com/mexico/main.asp


----------



## Tomasoria

Ya firmé...espero que tengais éxito y la X impere


----------



## funnydeal

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> Ya firmé...espero que tengais éxito y la X impere




Gracias por tu apoyo.


----------



## belén

Por supuesto. Aquí una chilanga de corazón lo acaba de mandar y se lo pasaré a todos mis amigos mexicas.
Me alegro de la iniciativa.
Saludos,


----------



## funnydeal

belen said:
			
		

> Por supuesto. Aquí una chilanga de corazón lo acaba de mandar y se lo pasaré a todos mis amigos mexicas.
> Me alegro de la iniciativa.
> Saludos,




Yo también soy chilanga y mexica de corazón


----------



## gotitadeleche

!Ya firmé también¡


----------



## funnydeal

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> !Ya firmé también¡



Muchas gracias por el apoyo, tengo entendido que también se están enviados correos electrónicos a la RAE y a algunos medios de comunicación.


----------



## DeFelix

Gracias por decirnos de esto - ya firme y voy informar a todos de esto.

-DeFelix


----------



## funnydeal

Sé que muchos no estarán de acuerdo, otros lo llaman "falso patriotismo", también sé que hay muchos otros importantes problemas por resolver, pero este es mi sentir.


----------



## Tomasoria

Si conseguimos que MeXixo se escriba con X, también habrá que hacerlo con TeXas, no''' Que dice el primer Texano del mundo de esteo...Mr. BUsh ??? que sea él quíén llame a la RAE.

   Saluditos


----------



## DeFelix

Ayer un amigo me explicó que cuando traducieron la palabra "Mexico" fonético (de la lengua indígena, Nahuatl) y la escribieron en la lengua Espanol - los Espanoles se confundieron con la letra "j" y la "x" porque en ese tiempo la letra "j" parecia como una "x"...

es come el título "Don Quixote" - se confundieron con la letra...

Han escuchado de esto?

-DeFelix


----------



## gms

Hola DeFelix, una pequeña corrección: es *tradujeron* no traducieron.

Yo también ya firmé!!


----------



## DeFelix

¡Graicas "GMS" por la corrección!


----------



## funnydeal

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> Si conseguimos que MeXixo se escriba con X, también habrá que hacerlo con TeXas, no''' Que dice el primer Texano del mundo de esteo...Mr. BUsh ??? que sea él quíén llame a la RAE.
> 
> Saluditos



Yo siempre escribo Texas con X, además hay que recordar que Texas era territorio de México, quizá también su nombre con "x" .... (lo sé, es mala broma)


----------



## funnydeal

DeFelix said:
			
		

> Ayer un amigo me explicó que cuando traducieron la palabra "Mexico" fonético (de la lengua indígena, Nahuatl) y la escribieron en la lengua Espanol - los Espanoles se confundieron con la letra "j" y la "x" porque en ese tiempo la letra "j" parecia como una "x"...
> 
> es come el título "Don Quixote" - se confundieron con la letra...
> 
> Han escuchado de esto?
> 
> -DeFelix



Posiblemente, porqué en el náhuatl se utilizaban símbolos no letras.


----------



## ines

funnydeal said:
			
		

> Muchos mexicanos ya estamos enviando a la RAE nuestra inconformidad por el uso de la letra "j" en el nombre de nuestro país así como en el genticilio "mexicano"
> 
> Te pedimos primero que entiendas el porqué de nuestra petición y si estás de acuerdo nos apoyes.
> 
> 
> http://mexicoconx.com/mexico/main.asp



Ya firmé, Funnydeal, espero que la movida tenga éxito. El pueblo meXicano se lo merece.


----------



## funnydeal

ines said:
			
		

> Ya firmé, Funnydeal, espero que la movida tenga éxito. El pueblo meXicano se lo merece.




Eres muy amable Inés


----------



## zebedee

funnydeal said:
			
		

> Muchos mexicanos ya estamos enviando a la RAE nuestra inconformidad por el uso de la letra "j" en el nombre de nuestro país así como en el genticilio "mexicano"
> 
> Te pedimos primero que entiendas el porqué de nuestra petición y si estás de acuerdo nos apoyes.
> 
> 
> http://mexicoconx.com/mexico/main.asp



Yo también he firmado. Suerte.


----------



## cristóbal

zebedee said:
			
		

> Yo también he firmado. Suerte.



Pues, yo firmé también.  Que yo sepa, la pronunciación original era "meshica" y entonces, el uso de la X tiene MUCHO más sentido que el uso de la J.  Yo diría... en cuanto a pronunciación española.  Como todavía hay nombres, lugares, etc. con una X que se deben pronunciar con el sonido "sh" o "ch"... Txema, por ejemplo, no?  Pues, yo creo que la X es más fiel al español.

De todos modos, puede que me haya equivocado un poco .


----------



## Deimos909

Voy a explicar este asunto como me lo explicaron a mi cuando era pequeño. En el abecedario antiguo Español la letra "J" se escribia asi -> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 eventualmente con el tiempo se fue transformando a la letra que usamos hoy en dia "J". Pero como las letras eran tan similares eso creo alguna confusion.. por eso a veces Mejico se empezo a escribir con "X" pero realmente siempre a sido una "J". Es verdad tambien que Texas se deveria escribir Tejas por la misma razon (aunque no es lo mismo que las tejas del tejado de una casa, es una palabra tambien indijena) Se encuentran otras palabras en el castellano como Xavier en vez de Javier y Don Quixote en vez de Don Quijote pero siempre se pronuncian como una "J".

D.


----------



## stroggyy

Deimos909 said:
			
		

> Es verdad tambien que Texas se deveria escribir Tejas por la misma razon (aunque no es lo mismo que las tejas del tejado de una casa, es una palabra tambien indijena)
> 
> D.



Hola Deimos:

Una pequeña correción: indígena es con g no con j.


Ya firmé Funnydeal. Tenéis todo mi apoyo. ¡Qué tengais éxito!


----------



## Mirtha Robledo

Ok, ya firmé en nombre de todos mis amigos peruanos.


----------



## funnydeal

Muchas gracias .... estoy conmovida por el apoyo que estamos teniendo.


----------



## Maika

Recién me inscribí al foro, y acabo de leer el mensaje, qué interesante, porque ya he tenido discusiones con argentinos y algunos españoles que insisten en escribir México con J. Buena idea, ya firmé y difundiré esto para que otros lo hagan.
Gracias


----------



## el_novato

Eso es todo *funnydeal*.

Que buena idea mandar ésta propuesta al foro, por mi parte sigo haciendo lo acordado.   Deimos909, hay que recordar que el nombre de Mé*x*ico, no tiene sus orígenes en el latín, el griego, el antiguo español, ni en otro idioma, tiene su origen en el nahuátl.

Como buen Mexicano les doy las gracias a toda la gente que está apoyando.  Voy a seguir insistiendo para que me contesten los de la RAE porqué razón quieren decir que se puede escribir con X y con j.

*funnydeal*, en la frontera la situación es un poco triste, por la apatía que demuestran, pero seguimos en lo dicho.

Saludos paisana.



			
				Deimos909 said:
			
		

> Voy a explicar este asunto como me lo explicaron a mi cuando era pequeño. En el abecedario antiguo Español la letra "J" se escribia asi ->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eventualmente con el tiempo se fue transformando a la letra que usamos hoy en dia "J". Pero como las letras eran tan similares eso creo alguna confusion.. por eso a veces Mejico se empezo a escribir con "X" pero realmente siempre a sido una "J". Es verdad tambien que Texas se deveria escribir Tejas por la misma razon (aunque no es lo mismo que las tejas del tejado de una casa, es una palabra tambien indijena) Se encuentran otras palabras en el castellano como Xavier en vez de Javier y Don Quixote en vez de Don Quijote pero siempre se pronuncian como una "J".
> 
> D.


----------



## funnydeal

el_novato said:
			
		

> Eso es todo *funnydeal*.
> 
> Que buena idea mandar ésta propuesta al foro.



A pesar de que no todos pensamos igual  (gracias a Dios y viva la diversidad) también sé que muchos amigos de México nos quieren apoyar.



			
				el_novato said:
			
		

> funnydeal, en la frontera la situación es un poco triste, por la apatía que demuestran, pero seguimos en lo dicho. Saludos paisana.



Diles que si no cooperan vamos a enviar una propuesta para que la hermosa Ciudad Juárez se pueda escribir válidamente como Ciudad Xuárez ...


----------



## Maika

No, no, no

México nunca se escribió con J por los nativos; los españoles de la conquista eran los que lo escribían con J, la palabra viene del Náhuatl como ya lo explicaron, y en la página está muy bien explicado. 

equis, equis, meXico


----------



## funnydeal

Maika said:
			
		

> Recién me inscribí al foro, y acabo de leer el mensaje, qué interesante, porque ya he tenido discusiones con argentinos y algunos españoles que insisten en escribir México con J. Buena idea, ya firmé y difundiré esto para que otros lo hagan.
> Gracias




Muchas gracias por tu apoyo


----------



## DeFelix

Maika said:
			
		

> No, no, no
> 
> México nunca se escribió con J por los nativos; los españoles de la conquista eran los que lo escribían con J, la palabra viene del Náhuatl como ya lo explicaron, y en la página está muy bien explicado.
> 
> equis, equis, meXico


 Yo tambien estoy de acuerdo - Mexico con "x" - pero sera que alguien puede buscar prueba de la origen de la palabra "Mexico" en Náhuatl? Porque todos dicen - pero donde esta la prueba que esto es verdad?  Me gustaria mostrarles esta información a los que dicen lo contrario.

-DeFelix


----------



## funnydeal

DeFelix said:
			
		

> Yo tambien estoy de acuerdo - Mexico con "x" - pero sera que alguien puede buscar prueba de la origen de la palabra "Mexico" en Náhuatl? Porque todos dicen - pero donde esta la prueba que esto es verdad?  Me gustaria mostrarles esta información a los que dicen lo contrario.
> 
> -DeFelix



Copio una parte de la explicación que se da sobre la etimología de México, tomada de la dirección http://etimologias.dechile.net/?mexico y mis comentarios está marcados en azul. (Bueno, aclaro por eso del copyright)

*México* significa “Ombligo de la Luna” en  náhuatl.

Esta palabra viene de  Mexitli que esta compuesta de metztli (Luna) y xictli (ombligo). 

Maximiliano Mena corrobora la etimología de “el ombligo de la luna”,   pues hay varias razones para llamarlo así. Una de ellas es la forma que  tenía el lago de Texcoco a la llegada de los españoles, muy similar al “conejo” dibujado en la superficie de la luna y que es visible en  plenilunio. La ubicación de la Ciudad de México en el lago se aproxima la del ombligo en el “conejo”; que dibujaba el lago de Texcoco. ¡Imposible!  dirían algunos, pues en aquellos tiempos no había fotografía aérea; no obstante recuérdese que el Barón Von Humboldt llamó a la Ciudad de México como “la región más transparente del aire”, lo que daría por descontado que todo el lago podía verse desde los volcanes y colinas que circundan el Valle de México en los tiempos precedentes a la conquista española.

Ricardo Hernández Molinar dice que ha leído otras etimologías y una de ellas es que México deriva de la palabra náhuatl “meztlilli”; que significa “lugar de Mezcales” (definiendo al mezcal como el cactus del que deriva el tequila).

*Esau Cardenas Martínez me cuenta que los españoles, al consumar la  conquista de esta tierra, oían a los nativos pronunciar “Meshico”  y como  no existía la pronunciación de la “J”; en esos tiempos, lo escribían “México”;. Hernán Cortés, en sus cartas a los reyes de España, se refería  a esa nueva tierra como “México”; con “X”. * 

Cuando cambió la grafía de la  “X” a “J”;, se le empezó a llamar “Méjico”; pero se le siguió escribiendo “México” con “X”, lo cuál es válido, ya que la Real Academia de la Lengua, a pesar de tener sus reglas de pronunciación,* permite excepciones para nombre propio*.  Ojalá y sigan respetándolo porqué para los meXicanos es cuestión de identidad cultural

Siempre me ha confundido los términos "Nahua"; "Azteca" y "Mexica"

Nahuas son todos los pertenecientes a las tribus que hablaban náhuatl;   Azteca quiere decir proveniente de Aztlan, y *Mexica, originario de Mexico.* 

Aquí están los detalles que me regalo Maximiliano Mena:

....................................


*Los Nahuas que vivían en el valle de México se autodenominaban “Mexica”*
Mexica  son los descendientes de los aztecas que nacieron una vez fundada la  ciudad de México, también se les conocía como tenochca, pues la ciudad  era nombrada Mexico-Tenochtitlan (las dos graves). Tenochtitlan es el  “Lugar que tiene muchas tunas rojas, juntas como los dientes”; de tentli=diente;   nochtli, tuna roja; ti, partícula que indica posesión, y tlan, locativo  abundancial. Pues la ciudad se fundó en un sitio en donde abundaban las tunas rojas.


----------



## Maika

Aquí algunos sitios interesantes:

http://www.proel.org/alfabetos/nahuatl.htm
http://www.ejournal.unam.mx/cultura_nahuatl/cultura_nahuatl32.html
http://www.azteca.net/aztec/nahuatl/indexsp.shtml
http://www.proel.org/mundo/nahuatl.htm


----------



## el_novato

*Esto lo puse en otro tema, pero es perfecto para éste.*

"ACQM, no me ofendo, no me puedes ofender.

Admito que la RAE me tenga que enseñar la diferencia entre escribir decimoprimero y undécimo. 

Correcto, pero quién es la RAE para enseñarnos nuestra propia historia, para decirnos como debo de escribir el nombre de mi país. Para cambiar algo establecido.

Pero ya hemos comentado que el nombre de nuestro país, no viene del latín, griego, español, etc. Viene del náhuatl, y ¿cómo quiere corregirnos en ese punto?

*Si a ustedes los ha corregido*, es porque corrige algo de su mismo idioma. Como el caso de Javier y Jimena. ¿Pero como quiere corregir algo que no tiene que ver nada con origen español?.

Si puedes, y también los de la RAE, lean esto.

" ... *desde la invención de la agricultura en el sexto milenio antes de Cristo hasta la llegada de los europeos en 1519 d.C. Este pueblo extendió * sus horizontes en lo que hoy se conoce como Mesoamérica. ..."

http://www.aquioaxaca.com/indigenas/nahuas.htm

Esto está desde antes que los antecesores de la RAE llegaran. Y ahora resultan que nos corrigen o éllos por su sabiduría dicen cómo se puede escribir. Si es con j, escríbanlo, mientras que nuestros "sabios mexicanos" no nos digan que se debe de cambiar la X por la J, pues seguirá siendo México, y ten por seguro que los cuestionaremos cuando digan eso, pero se aceptará si están en lo cierto.


Y aun, en este punto admito correciones si estoy equivocado.

Mira lo que dicen tus paisanos de la RAE
mexicano, na. 

1. adj. Natural de México. U. t. c. s. 
2. adj. Perteneciente o relativo a este país de América. 
3. m. Idioma nahua
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

Y hay muchos sitios donde se puede leer sobre el origen el nombre México, de que vocablos se forma, de que lengua viene, sus significados.


Saludos."


Esto viene del tema "con cariño para calzetin ... El hijo olvidado de la RAE ..." 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=39138&postcount=7


----------



## el_novato

Hola paisana, ¿en dónde andas?.

Tengo un cartel.


----------



## Antonnio

Espero no ser lapidado pero yo tengo una enorme duda

Si los mexicas no escribían con letras del alfabeto latino entonces me pregunto... ¿quién le puso la letra X a México? ¿los indígenas colonizados? ¿los nuevos mestizos? ¿los propios españoles?   ¿quién hizo la transliteración del idioma de los indígenas al idioma Español?.... entonces si los antiguos nativos ni conocían la "X" (¿o sí?) ¿por qué se defiende como si de siempre fuera "nuestra"?... solamente son preguntas que me hago a mí mismo y si alguien tien una respuesta fidedigna para ellas, pues le agradezco tanto que pueda publicarlas... gracias y espero que nadie se ponga agresivo, sólo estaba filosofando un poquito...  
Por otra parte, buscando por aquí y por allá encuentro que en el antiguo Español la "x" se utilizó para representar el sonido "sh", y que se decía "meshico"... bueno siguiendo con mis locos pensamientos entonces lo que se debe defender es la pronunciación original (sh) junto con el fonema que le representa (x)...  tómenlo como un punto de vista diferente y si estoy en un error estoy abierto a quien amablemente pueda sacarme del mismo....


----------



## funnydeal

Antonnio said:
			
		

> Espero no ser lapidado pero yo tengo una enorme duda
> 
> Si los mexicas no escribían con letras del alfabeto latino entonces me pregunto... ¿quién le puso la letra X a México? ¿los indígenas colonizados? ¿los nuevos mestizos? ¿los propios españoles?   ¿quién hizo la transliteración del idioma de los indígenas al idioma Español?.... entonces si los antiguos nativos ni conocían la "X" (¿o sí?) ¿por qué se defiende como si de siempre fuera "nuestra"?... solamente son preguntas que me hago a mí mismo y si alguien tien una respuesta fidedigna para ellas, pues le agradezco tanto que pueda publicarlas... gracias y espero que nadie se ponga agresivo, sólo estaba filosofando un poquito...
> Por otra parte, buscando por aquí y por allá encuentro que en el antiguo Español la "x" se utilizó para representar el sonido "sh", y que se decía "meshico"... bueno siguiendo con mis locos pensamientos entonces lo que se debe defender es la pronunciación original (sh) junto con el fonema que le representa (x)...  tómenlo como un punto de vista diferente y si estoy en un error estoy abierto a quien amablemente pueda sacarme del mismo....



Antonnio, nadie se molesta ...

Lo que preguntas ya lo explicó Deimos909 en este mismo thread.  Así mismo me permití copiar para este mismo thread (puedes leer los comentarios anteriores) un texto que explica su origen, del cual transcribo:

"Esau Cardenas Martínez me cuenta que los españoles, al consumar la conquista de esta tierra, oían a los nativos pronunciar “Meshico” y como no existía la pronunciación de la “J”; en esos tiempos, lo escribían “México”;. Hernán Cortés, en sus cartas a los reyes de España, se refería a esa nueva tierra como “México”; con “X”."

Saludos


----------



## Antonnio

En mi particular punto de vista entonces no veo porqué se ponen mal ante la nueva propuesta o regla de la RAE si:

1.- Es ALTERNATIVA no SUSTITUTIVA, así que nadie ha venido a nuestro país a decirnos: -prohibido el uso de la X en el nombre de su país, usen "J"-

2.- Desde el momento que la  "X" perdió el sonido "SH" y se cambió por el sonido "J" pues ya no cumple con su PROPÓSITO y no veo el problema que sea una alternativa el usar la letra "J" para representar el SONIDO ACTUAL que ya no es "sh" sino "j" , y además para ahorrarles confusiones a quienes no saben qué sonido lleva nuestra "X".

3.- Y para extranjeros, por ejemplo como los norteamericanos, que ven la "X" de México y  pronuncian como "Meksico" pues es muchísimo más conveniente que ellos lo lean con una J "MéJico" y así saben la PRONUNCIACIÓN QUE TODOS LOS MEXICANOS USAMOS.


De cualquier modo les felicito por su iniciativa y pues si a ustedes les parece necesario protestar estan en todo su derecho, pero en lo personal pienso diferente, en fin "cada cabeza es un mundo" ¿no?... suerte


----------



## Antonnio

"En la Edad Media, la grafía x representaba un sonido palatal fricativo sordo, cuya pronunciación era muy similar a la de la sh inglesa o la ch francesa actuales. Así, palabras como dixo (hoy dijo) o traxo (hoy trajo) se pronunciaban [dísho] o [trásho] (donde sh representa un sonido parecido al que emitimos cuando queremos imponer silencio). Este sonido arcaico se conserva en el español de México y de otras zonas de América en palabras de origen azteca o maya, como Xola o mixiote (salvo en Xochimilco, que suena como /s/), y en la pronunciación arcaizante de ciertos apellidos que conservan su forma gráfica antigua, como Ximénez o Mexía.

4. El sonido medieval antes descrito evolucionó a partir del siglo xvi hasta convertirse en el sonido velar fricativo sordo /j/..."*


"México. *La grafía recomendada para este topónimo es México*, y su pronunciación correcta es [méjiko], no *[méksiko]. Igualmente *se recomienda escribir con x todos sus derivados: mexicano, mexicanismo, mexiquense * (pron. [mejikáno, mejikanísmo, mejikénse]). Esta aparente falta de correspondencia entre la grafía y su pronunciación se debe a que la letra x que aparece en la forma escrita de este y otros topónimos americanos (® Oaxaca, Texas) conserva el valor que tenía en épocas antiguas del idioma, en las que representaba el sonido que hoy corresponde a la letra j (o, también, a la g ante e, i) (® x, 3 y 4). Este arcaísmo ortográfico se conservó en México y, por extensión, en el español de América, mientras que en España, las grafías usuales hasta no hace mucho eran Méjico, mejicano, etc. *Aunque son también correctas las formas con j, se recomiendan las grafías con x  por ser las usadas en el propio país y, mayoritariamente, en el resto de Hispanoamérica.*"*

*Texto tomado de la pagina www.rae.es

Así que, ¡no veo el problema por ningún lado!


----------



## funnydeal

Antonnio said:
			
		

> en fin "cada cabeza es un mundo" ¿no?... suerte



Muy de acuerdo, y eso es lo más interesante de los seres humanos.


----------



## pinkpanter

pero los que aprendimos a escribirlo con "j"?

me parece una exageracion que ahora pueda ser considerado falta cuando aprendimos asi. muchas personas si ven mexico asi escrito van a tender a pronunciar una "x" y no una "j". 

no quiero que nadie se moleste pero creo que la postura de aceptar como correctas ambas grafias es la mas coherente.


----------



## funnydeal

pinkpanter said:
			
		

> pero los que aprendimos a escribirlo con "j"?
> 
> me parece una exageracion que ahora pueda ser considerado falta cuando aprendimos asi. muchas personas si ven mexico asi escrito van a tender a pronunciar una "x" y no una "j".
> 
> no quiero que nadie se moleste pero creo que la postura de aceptar como correctas ambas grafias es la mas coherente.



Yo también respeto el punto de vista de los demás, y deseo que nadie se moleste por mi comentario, va con todo respeto, es sólo una comparación.  

Respecto a la confusión de la pronunciación, todos los de habla hispana saben que México se pronuncia con "j" aunque se escribe con "x". Es como si dijeran que la "ñ" es complicada para los que no hablan español, además de que en muchos teclados de computadoras/ordenadores no existe, por lo que ésta debe cambiarse a "n", estoy segura que a los españoles no les gustaría ver el nombre de su país escrito válidamente u oficialmente como "Espana" y ser llamados "espanoles".  Si ese fuese el caso sería de las primeras en protestar también como lo hice con el nombre de México.

Perdón por la comparación.

Después de releer mi comentario, creo que tengo que ir al siquiatra, por protestona.


----------



## Camui

¿funnydeal leiste lo que puso Antonnio? :



> "México. La grafía recomendada para este topónimo es México, y su pronunciación correcta es [méjiko], no *[méksiko]. Igualmente se recomienda escribir con x todos sus derivados: mexicano, mexicanismo, mexiquense (pron. [mejikáno, mejikanísmo, mejikénse]). Esta aparente falta de correspondencia entre la grafía y su pronunciación se debe a que la letra x que aparece en la forma escrita de este y otros topónimos americanos (® Oaxaca, Texas) conserva el valor que tenía en épocas antiguas del idioma, en las que representaba el sonido que hoy corresponde a la letra j (o, también, a la g ante e, i) (® x, 3 y 4). Este arcaísmo ortográfico se conservó en México y, por extensión, en el español de América, mientras que en España, las grafías usuales hasta no hace mucho eran Méjico, mejicano, etc. Aunque son también correctas las formas con j, se recomiendan las grafías con x  por ser las usadas en el propio país y, mayoritariamente, en el resto de Hispanoamérica."*
> 
> *Texto tomado de la pagina www.rae.es



No entiendo el sentido de esa protesta  

El uso recomendado por la RAE es México

Y esa comparación con la ñ...... la eñe tiene la misma pronunciación sin importar la palabra de que se trate, no así esa x de México que se pronuncia como una j.

Saludos


----------



## mandarina_82

Si estoy de acuerdo contigo, porque si se leen textos escritos en castellano antiguo lo cual puede ser un gran dolor de cabeza... te encuentras que palabras que hoy utilizamos con J se escribian antiguamente con X. Creo que por eso Mexico se escribe con x, ya que en Mexico no existia el abecedario latino y escribian mediante simbolos. Asi que lo que la RAE hizo fue escribirla con j dado que todas las palabras que se escribian con x deribaron en j, incluyendo su sonido, ya que no solo cambio la letra, la letra cambio porque cambio el sonido, la pronunciacion, no al reves. Si, como he leido mexica se pronunciaba "meshica" o lo mas a aproximado a ello. En Espana se usa mayoritariamente "Mexico".

Pd: "Xavier" hoy en dia es un nombre en catalan. En espanol es Javier, pero no dudo de su relaccion jaja


----------



## mandarina_82

Cuando yo era pequena, tenia una monja de profesora que "Mexico" lo pronunciaba como "Meksico" !!! Si aun vive la podiamos preguntar, dado que ella debe de haber vivido la epoca en la que se acuno el termino  y salimos de dudas!


----------



## Maika

Antonnio said:
			
		

> Espero no ser lapidado pero yo tengo una enorme duda
> 
> Si los mexicas no escribían con letras del alfabeto latino entonces me pregunto... ¿quién le puso la letra X a México? ¿los indígenas colonizados? ¿los nuevos mestizos? ¿los propios españoles?   ¿quién hizo la transliteración del idioma de los indígenas al idioma Español?.... entonces si los antiguos nativos ni conocían la "X" (¿o sí?) ¿por qué se defiende como si de siempre fuera "nuestra"?... solamente son preguntas que me hago a mí mismo y si alguien tien una respuesta fidedigna para ellas, pues le agradezco tanto que pueda publicarlas... gracias y espero que nadie se ponga agresivo, sólo estaba filosofando un poquito...
> Por otra parte, buscando por aquí y por allá encuentro que en el antiguo Español la "x" se utilizó para representar el sonido "sh", y que se decía "meshico"... bueno siguiendo con mis locos pensamientos entonces lo que se debe defender es la pronunciación original (sh) junto con el fonema que le representa (x)...  tómenlo como un punto de vista diferente y si estoy en un error estoy abierto a quien amablemente pueda sacarme del mismo....



Los antiguos nativos SI conocían la x, quien dijo que no? La prueba está en los n mil nombres con x, de los mexicas (pronunciaban meshicas, en efecto, se pronunciaba como sh, muy suave). Nombres tan nuestros y tan antiguos como Xicotencatl, xoloizcuintle, Xico, Xotepingo, Ixcateopan, Xochicalco, etc. ahí estaban mucho antes de la llegada de los españoles. Yo no sé mucho de las lenguas como para poder darte una explicación exacta, pero sí sé de historia de mi país, y ahí está lo que puedo decirte. Me parece válido que los españoles usen la J si quieren, si la RAE les dice que lo pueden hacer, pero lo que aquí se trata es el origen de la palabra y cómo la usamos los mexicanos.

Saludos desde MéXico, D.F.


----------



## Maika

Antonnio said:
			
		

> En mi particular punto de vista entonces no veo porqué se ponen mal ante la nueva propuesta o regla de la RAE si:
> 
> 1.- Es ALTERNATIVA no SUSTITUTIVA, así que nadie ha venido a nuestro país a decirnos: -prohibido el uso de la X en el nombre de su país, usen "J"-
> 
> 2.- Desde el momento que la  "X" perdió el sonido "SH" y se cambió por el sonido "J" pues ya no cumple con su PROPÓSITO y no veo el problema que sea una alternativa el usar la letra "J" para representar el SONIDO ACTUAL que ya no es "sh" sino "j" , y además para ahorrarles confusiones a quienes no saben qué sonido lleva nuestra "X".
> 
> 3.- Y para extranjeros, por ejemplo como los norteamericanos, que ven la "X" de México y  pronuncian como "Meksico" pues es muchísimo más conveniente que ellos lo lean con una J "MéJico" y así saben la PRONUNCIACIÓN QUE TODOS LOS MEXICANOS USAMOS.
> 
> Jaja, nooooo, porque para los estadounidenses, la j no se pronuncia como acá, estás de acuerdo? para ellos la jota es "yei", jeje, entonces como lo dirían?..... hmmmmm   ¿Meyico? ¿Meyaico? jeje


----------



## patrikia

Hola todos,

 Estoy de acuerdísimo con la petición (aunque me parece que en realidad la RA ya escribe México y mexicano/a con x y sólo pone la j como ortografía alternativa). Pero …
sí quisiera anotar que los mexicanos sí usamos, en el pasado, la j para escribir nuestro nombre y el de nuestro país. Para prueba, me remito a la Biblioteca Nacional que está en Ciudad Universitaria y transcribo más abajo algunos de los muchos títulos escritos y publicados en México que pueden encontrar con esa ortografía.
La confusión se inició, como ya han dicho otros en este hilo, con el hecho de que los indígenas pronunciaban Meshico, y que en el siglo XVI la x servía para escribir el sonido “sh”. Aumentó la confusión porque, al cambiar gradualmente el sonido de la x (de "sh" a "j"), la j y la x se usaron por mucho tiempo de manera intercambiable al escribir … y de ahí el paso de la pronunciación “Méshico” a “Méjico” y la doble ortografía México/ Méjico. Esto mismo sucedía con otras palabras, y así en la Biblioteca Nacional encontrarán: 

El ciudadano general Nicolás Brabo al exercito. (Nicolás Bravo fue un general de las tropas insurgentes que nació en Chilpancingo, mexicano hasta los huesos ... exército tenía también una pronunciación sonido s/sh).


 A los que están en la Ciudad de México, los invito a darse una vuelta por la Biblioteca Nacional, es de veras interesante (y el edificio es muy bonito).

   ¡Saludos!


 Constitución federal de los Estados-Unidos Mejicanos sancionada por el Congreso General Constituyente el día 5 de febrero de 1857. Guadalajara : Imprenta del Superior Gobierno, 1857.

    Benito Juárez, presidente interino constitucional de la República de Méjico: a los habitantes de ella. Veracruz, 1858.

   Reyno de Méjico (por) Nicolás Bravo. 

Diccionario enciclopédico-mejicano del idioma español :contiene todas las voces usadas en España, Méjico y las demás naciones de la América española : las de ciencias, artes y oficios, las notables de historia, biografía, mitolojía, geografía universal, y principalmente de geografía, historia y estadística de la República Mejicana /ordenado por Emiliano Busto. Méjico : Filomeno Mata, 1882. (Filomeno Mata en este caso es el editor. Nacido en San Luis Potosí, fue un escritor y periodista liberal muy reconocido--y perseguido--por sus ideas)

Los tres siglos de Méjico durante el gobierno español hasta la entrada del ejército trigarante .. /Publ. con notas y supl. en 1836, por Carlos María de Bustamante. Jalapa: Veracruzana de A. Ruiz, 1870. (Bustamante fue un intelectual y político importante en la segunda, tercera y cuarta década del siglo XIX)

   Reglamento para precaver y cortar los incendios en la ciudad de Méjico. Méjico : Juan R. Navarro, 1854

Arenga cívica que en el 16 de septiembre de 1830, aniversario del glorioso grito de Dolores, pronunció en memoria de el, en la plaza mayor de Méjico, el C. Francisco Manuel Sánchez de Tagle. México : Imprenta del Aguila / José Ximeno, 1830.

Reglamento de la Milicia Activa, y general de la Cívica de la República Mejicana, con el partícular de la segunda en el Distrito Federal. Méjico : Imprenta de Galvan, á cargo de Mariano Arévalo, Año   1833.

   Alamán, Lucas:  Historia de Méjico. México : Jus, 1972. (Lucas Alamán fue guanajuatense y uno de los historiadores más distinguidos y controvertidos del siglo XIX).

Ampudia, Pedro de: Comunicaciones oficiales entre el general D. Pedro de Ampudia y el gobierno del estado sobre nombramiento de comisionados cerca del gobierno provisional de Méjico :con el fin de tratar y acordar lo más conveniente para el término de la guerra y la reincorporación de Yucatán al resto de la República. Mérida de Yucatán : Imprenta a cargo de Manuel López , 1843, 26 p.

Oración fúnebre pronunciada en la Alameda de Mejico el 30 de septiembre de 1851 por el ciudadano Lic. Ponciano Arriaga al señor licenciado D. José M. Castillo Velasco. México : Impresa por Basilio Pérez Gallardo, 1851, 15 p. (Ponciano Arriaga fue un liberal, aliado de Benito Juárez)

   Algería Rasgado, Roberto: Inaplicabilidad del sistema federal en Méjico. México, 1934. (notar la fecha tan tardía de este título y el que sigue)

Aguilar, Alexis Eugenio: Breves reflexiones filosófico-jurídicas sobre la Universidad Nacional de Méjico. Méjico, 1938, 70 p.


----------

